
Teen's simple idea to fix two of Detroit's biggest problems - rmason
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/abandoned-houses-for-homeless-detroit_us_56cf474de4b03260bf75da6f
======
rmason
This girl's dad is a noted web designer in Detroit and a good friend of mine.
If you're homeless in Detroit and in the minority of people who aren't
addicted to drugs and alcohol there are precious few resources available to
help you.

